# Does anyone know how to check the progress of PR application



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Anyone knows how to check the progress of PR application?
What NO. or ID do we need to use to check that?

Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Did you try visiting the iEnquiry @ ICA site ?


----------

